# Cách pha sữa Enfamil Canada chuẩn mực, giúp con tăng cân ầm ầm



## mekhoeconthongminh (6/8/20)

Sữa Enfamil Canada là bước khởi đầu tốt nhất cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ.

Có công thức sữa gần giống với sữa mẹ.

Bổ sung đầy đủ dha, vitamin và khoáng chất đáp ứng cho sự phát triển toàn diện của bé.

Có 2 loại chất sơ là GOS and polydextrose, giúp bé nhuận tràng, làm mềm phân.


​

*Thông tin chi tiết Enfamil Canada:*

Sữa Enfamil A+ Infant Formula chứa hàm lượng DHA đã được chứng minh lâm sàng, một loại chất béo Omega-3 và thành phần quan trọng của khối não của trẻ sơ sinh trong năm đầu tiên.

Sữa Enfamil A + là công thức số 1 được các bệnh viện nhi khoa lựa chọn, nhãn hiệu sữa công thức được khuyên dùng bởi bác sĩ nhi khoa số 1 và là lựa chọn số 1 của các bà mẹ ở Canada.

Sữa Enfamil A+ Infant Formula có chứa hỗn hợp gồm 2 chất xơ GOS và Polydextrose giúp bé tiêu hoá và hấp thụ tốt, chống táo bón.

*Sữa Enfamil A+ Canada Stage 1 có tốt không?*

Những năm đầu đời, não bộ của bé có tốc độ phát triển gấp đôi so với những năm sau đó. Đó chính là lý do thời điểm này mẹ cần bổ sung thêm lượng DHA, Omega 3,6, vitamin và các dưỡng chất thiết yếu khác cho bé. Enfamil A+ Canada Stage 1 là một sản phẩm được các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng Canada khuyên dùng để hỗ trợ toàn diện cho sự phát triển não bộ của trẻ.

Sữa Enfamil A+ Stage 1 có công thức gần giống với sữa mẹ, có 2 chất xơ là GOS và Polydextrose hỗ trợ tốt cho nhuận tràng và hệ tiêu hóa cho trẻ

Enfamil không thiên về phát triển cân nặng mà thiên về phát triển chiều cao và trí não. Vị sữa không tanh, không gây ngán, dễ uống


​

*Cách pha sữa Enfamil Canada*


Phải rửa tay thật sạch trước khi pha sữa.
Tiệt trùng dụng cụ pha sữa.
Một muỗng pha với 60ml nước (2 oz) với nước sôi để nguội hoặc nước tinh khiết nguội.
Lắc đều tay cho sữa tan hoàn toàn.
Sau khi pha chế, sử dụng trong 1 giờ.
Không hâm sữa bằng lò vi sóng.
Lưu ý:

Nếu không chắc chắn hãy tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ trước khi sử dụng sản phẩm.
Phải sử dụng và lưu trữ theo sự chỉ dẫn ghi trên sản phẩm.
Chỉ sử dụng sản sữa trong vòng 1 tháng sau khi mở hộp.
Cất giữ nơi khô thoáng sạch sẽ.
Tuyệt đối không dùng lò vi sóng hâm lại sữa.
*Mua sữa Enfamil A+ Canada Stage 1 chính hãng ở đâu?*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh hướng đến sự phát triển toàn diện toàn diện của trẻ, cam kết cung cấp sữa Enfamil A+ Canada Stage 1 chính hãng 100%. 

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

